# FOR SALE = Most Isolated SW Virginia 40 acre farm, in least popu



## Virginia40acFar (Dec 20, 2013)

FOR SALE = Most Isolated SW Virginia 40 acre farm, in least populated county E. of Mississippi river 

Here (in link below) you can see a brand new home built in highland county Virginia IN 2013 along the cow pasture river with 2 parcels equaling 40 acres. This is located in the SE corner of Highland County Virginia. It is protected by a 3600 ft mountain to the east running along the I 81 corridor just west of Staunton Virginia. It is surrounded by national forest on 2 sides and so people wanting to come to this valley must cross a 3600ft winding drive and then go down the other side and then take a 12 mile gravel road to get to this property. This property is for sale at $360,000.00 with possible owner financing with a large 50% down payment. If your looking to escape the west coast to a safe location with no threats of civilization or the pollution of Fukushima nuclear waste killing you, then this isolated valley and farm is the place for you. This owner has decided to let it go and move to another location. This property / house is brand new with many amenities listed below. great potential off grid location. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

AMENITIES: 
1: 30 ACRES OF RICH BOTTOM LAND PASTURE, 10 ACRES WOODED 
2: 300 FEET OF RIVERFRONT ON COWPASTURE RIVER 
3: POND SITE WITH 3 SPRINGS 
4: NEW HOUSE WITH ALL MODERN CONVENIENCES 
5: 2 LARGE BEDROOMS WITH A LOFT 
6: DEER AND WILD TURKEYS ABOUND ON PROPERTY 
7: TWO TROUT STOCKED RIVERS COW PASTURE AND BULL PASTURE 
8: MAIN PART OF HOUSE FACES EAST SOUTHEAST 
9: HOUSE WAS BUILT WITH LOVING CARE AND HIGHEST QUALITY MATERIALS 
10: TWO HEAT PUMP HEATING AND AIR CONDITIONING 
11: WELL WATER TESTED CLEAN 
12: CLOSEST TOWN IS IN WILLIAMSVILLE VIRGINIA 
13: WITHIN 20 MINUTES OF THE HOMESTEAD RESORT AND TOWN OF WARM SPRINGS BATH COUNTY VIRGINIA 

There is no realtor presently so before I list it and the price gets increased respond to [email protected]


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, I can't be a buyer, but this certainly takes me back to college days some 45+ years ago. I was one of a college group of spelunker hobbyists who'd drive north for 6 hours from NC to get into exactly that area either with a cabin rented in Williamsville (just a cluster of a few houses with a tiny general store with a post office substation) or meeting to camp in the Aqua picnic area (camping allowed then but eventually not) with its beautiful suspension footbridge. Aqua, Marshalls, Breathing, Burns-Chestnut Ridge, all caves whose names I still recall. Beautiful area for hiking and occasional dips in a Cowpasture River swimming hole. We'd drive up the road to McDowell, score some raw cider jugs from the Vance's orchard on the way, maybe get breakfast there in town and marvel at the still-functional hand-crank wall mounted phone. Eventually one woman from our group wound up teaching school on over in Monterey with her fiance commuting for a time to a hospital job in Staunton. If we all hadn't been broke teenagers at that point I'm sure one of us would have bought some land there somewhere just to say we had it. Looks like the property must be rather close to the ridge we'd hike to across a pasture from the road, then wade across the Cowpasture and scramble up a ways to get to Marshall's Cave.

Great hunting, trout fishing, pastures, orchards. Last I knew quite an expansion of Highlands County craft festival or some such in Monterey, maple sugar festival? stuff like that drawing flatlander folks over from the DC habitat for touristy visits. Area definitely has a special vibe or energy.


----------

